# CAV - Carnavale Resources



## insider (17 March 2007)

A new resource exploration company working from WA with projects based in Brazil... asx link 
Carnavale aims to buy and develop gold and copper assets in Brazil... It listed with a 30 percent premium from it's original offer of 20cents, floating at 26cents... It raised $4 million two days ago...

http://www.carnavaleresources.com/


----------



## insider (17 March 2007)

*Re: CAV - CARNAVALE RESOURCES LIMITED*

Brazil's government is very corrupt... everybody there has a price... there shouldn't be too many political issues.


----------



## insider (29 March 2007)

look at their movement... Very impressive.... check out the sellers and buyers


----------



## insider (30 March 2007)

The directors have requested a trading halt pending some announcement... Could be good.... I'm optimistic.... but I'm also the only one talking about them... they have been halted at 31 cents until Tuesday the 3rd


----------



## chops_a_must (2 April 2007)

insider said:


> The directors have requested a trading halt pending some announcement... Could be good.... I'm optimistic.... but I'm also the only one talking about them... they have been halted at 31 cents until Tuesday the 3rd




Yeah, I can't see it being bad, and the market depth indicates that. Even if it is, I'm not sure it will have that much impact, people aren't willing to sell and the instos seem rather interested. It has a tiny market cap, so any positive news is going to get this thing going astronomical.

It sucks when you are the only one talking about a stock. Especially when you are on to a good thing. It's kind of like that with MEL right now. Ah well, this youthful exuberance can lead us to better outcomes, right? Independence and risk tolerance can lead to good outcomes sometimes. Unlike those crusty old boomers right? Lol.


----------



## insider (3 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Yeah, I can't see it being bad, and the market depth indicates that. Even if it is, I'm not sure it will have that much impact, people aren't willing to sell and the instos seem rather interested. It has a tiny market cap, so any positive news is going to get this thing going astronomical.
> 
> It sucks when you are the only one talking about a stock. Especially when you are on to a good thing. It's kind of like that with MEL right now. Ah well, this youthful exuberance can lead us to better outcomes, right? Independence and risk tolerance can lead to good outcomes sometimes. Unlike those crusty old boomers right? Lol.




AMEN... looks like they needed more time to release what ever it is they need time for... I think they want time to evaluate their projects... The suspense is killing me


----------



## insider (10 April 2007)

Yep... last trade was 47 cents... And no one knows about it


----------



## bumble_boo_bum (16 April 2007)

Interesting article, 10 April The Australian - Mining and Energy.  Long read, but worth the read.

Caveat Empor!

"It comes as somewhat of a surprise that recently-listed Perth-based junior Carnavale Resources says it is on the verge of acquiring "significant" iron ore projects in Brazil.

Carnavale has signed a Letter of Intent over 30,000 hectares of tenements in Brazil with an application to acquire a further 30,000 hectares.

Why it would say in its ASX release that these tenements hold "two significant iron ore projects" seems odd, given that before it expands on the Letter of Intent it has 30 days to carry out technical and legal due diligence for both the Parmagiana and Ilha Redonda projects.

Obviously, both are miles away from ever being JORC-compliant, but Carnavale said the two projects have "proven iron ore mineralisation".

But it looks like the vendors are prepared to give them both away for a song. Pending how the due diligence stacks up, Carnavale will pay $US500,000 for both plus US10c a tonne for any iron ore produced and a 1 per cent net smelter return.

As far as infrastructure goes, Carnavale said Parmegiana - 565 kilometres from Cuiaba which is in the heart of South America, can be accessed from a number of nearby towns and the area has "associated infrastructure of large regional towns".

Why is infrastructure so important? Because it can cost millions to develop a mine, find the electricity and truck/rail/ship it to overseas markets.

Carnavale said a brief reconnaissance mission to the area last year returned iron mineralisation of up to 69 per cent comprising of both hematite and magnatite formations.

At Ilha Redonda, in the northern Brazil state of Amapa and 30 kilometres from the Santana Port, Caranavale said other nearby deposits have returned iron ore values around the 60 per cent mark with previous exploration returning high-grade hematite mineralisation.

It is certainly a lot for potential investors to get their heads around.

But no doubt many potential investors will note with interest the driving forces behind the company.

Some will even remember that executive director Ron Gajewski was chairman of Citrofresh, the Geelong-based company which in 2005 said its miracle potion could help prevent the spread of infectious diseases like HIV.

That announcement, which is subject to an ASIC's civil action against Citrofresh managing director Ravi Narain alleging misleasing statements - something he has denied, helped create a massive spike in Citrofresh shares which dissipated the following day when it revealed the potion was neither a cure nor a vaccine.

The stock price has never returned to those levels.

On the day of the announcement, Mr Gajewski sold 430,880 shares in Citrofresh via his personal company Vienna Holdings for $241,977.

One could argue that it was smart business sense, selling shares at a good price. Others could argue differently, given the position he held with the company.

He quit the company less than four months after the controversial announcement was released. No explanation was given why.

ASIC is believed to have investigated his share trading in Citrofresh, but never made any allegations against him or fellow director Mathew Walker who also sold shares during the share price rally.

There is no allegation of any wrong-doing against Mr Gajewski, but shareholders don't like it when directors can't back up their faith in a company with their own wallet.

Vienna Holdings is a major shareholders of Carnavale with a 5.68 per cent stake.

Mr Gajewski would have seen that parcel's value improve dramatically yesterday on announcement of the possible Brazilian acquisitions."


----------



## insider (11 May 2007)

Have ya seen the movement on this one... The Stock tipping competition is as good as mine... boo yeah...


----------



## mordja (4 June 2007)

Good old CAV......understand information to come shortly, from sources involved in capital raising with the company.  

Anyone with anything further?


----------



## stargazer (3 July 2007)

Hi all

Would someone with some knowledge of analysis eg YT or others explain briefly why this stock has gone from 20c to $1.70 in 2 months or so.   There is not much mention of this company.

Cheers
SG


----------



## YELNATS (31 October 2007)

Price has dropped dramatically by 56c today to about $1.04. 

Is it solely due to shares commencing trading today ex-Entitlement to options to be issued on a 1 for 1 basis at 1c each?


----------



## scaffy (13 December 2007)

Wow, today has been a crazy morning for Carnavale, does anyone have any idea of why or who is putting this much buying pressure today? Either way i am glad it is heading in the right direction


----------



## tucks (4 July 2008)

Are there any followers left or has this stock been abandoned??? There SP just keeps sliding downwards and given the current market its no suprise. But how can a stock go from Float of the Year to dud of the year???


----------



## dave83 (5 July 2008)

thats a very good question tucks, this stock has tested my patience on more than one occasion is it time to cut the losses and jump ship??


----------



## tucks (7 July 2008)

That's a good point Dave83, however cutting the losses would have been more effective last week prior to the new financial year starting. So tax deductions aside its probably better to hold and hope, in my opinion.
DYOR............


----------



## tucks (6 September 2010)

Trading Halt this morning............Can this stock go further south??


----------



## Sean K (14 January 2022)

Interesting. Must be good results. Or terrible. But, leaning good as the November ann noted some high grades from earlier drilling. 

Trading at less than a cent.


----------



## Sean K (14 January 2022)

MC of just $17m ish so any significant find might take them out of the sub-penny stock category. Should do a consolidation really. Trading at under a cent with 2.3b shares on issue just looks dastardly. I'm not sure if that's the correct usage of dastardly. Just checking if you're reading.  They've got some firepower on the board. Hmmm


----------



## Sean K (21 January 2022)

So, the results were OK.


----------



## Metal Teeth (21 January 2022)

Lovely! Be amazed if it can hold around that price for very long.


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2022)

It's going like a carnival here.


----------

